
Google tries to hire our app - phwizard
has anyone got messages like this?<p>it seems Google is parsing through Github or something, anyway found amusing:<p>=====
Hello Q-municate powered by QuickBlox,<p>I was wondering if you would be open to confidentially exploring engineering opportunities with Google.<p>As you know, Google is back in the Virtual Reality Competition and we are forming our dedicated division for virtual reality computing.<p>So we created a private competition to find promising talent, the detail is in the attached document.<p>Thanks and I look forward to seeing you in the competition!<p>Best Regards,
XXXXX XXXXX<p>Software Engineer Recruiter
(XXX) XXX-XXXX
=====
======
EdwardMSmith
Unsolicited email with attached document is almost certainly a virus.

------
teleavenger
I agree with EdwardMSmith, it's probably a virus. However, if you're still
curious (which I am), I would open it inside a cordoned off virtual box just
to make sure.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I'm curious, what domain was the email sent from?

In my experience, google recruiters email from "@google.com" addresses, and
the emails are both "signed by" and "mailed by" google.com (indicating the
DKIM and SPF check out).

If that's all true of this sender, it might be worth taking seriously.

~~~
phwizard
No this one was sent from govr2016.com domain which may be legit or not, but
certainly there is no proof it's connected to Google. Domain doesn't resolve
to any website

------
twistedmack
I got the same e-mail today. Upon trying to open the file within a virtualized
container there is a word document. Opening the word document without macros
enabled I get.

THIS FILE IS PROTECTED WITH RSA KEY PLEASE ENABLE CONTENT TO SEE THIS DOCUMENT

~~~
twistedmack
Virustotal indicates the attachment has a virus.

~~~
phwizard
Thanks for checking. I tried opening it in Word (Mac) and only saw that RSA
text.

------
JSeymourATL
> Software Engineer Recruiter (XXX) XXX-XXXX =====

Check Linkedin, see if his profile looks legit.

You might also actually ring him and chat him up, it's Friday.

Tell him if Sergey is serious, then ping me direct. :)

------
ramenmeal
Some sort of fishing.

